# PDF Add In in Word 2007 Office Professional



## ChristineT (Dec 3, 2003)

I have just received a new Dell computer with Microsoft Office 2007 Professional Preinstalled.
All MS programs, Publisher, PowerPoint, Excell, et. have the icons for PDF conversions.

Word does not, and all attempts at installing it through AddOn, etc. failed. Does anyone have epxerience with this particular function.

Yikes, I wish I had my 2003 back...
And if you would like to comment...how easy is it to remove just Word out of the "suite" get the old one back. 

If that is do-able without a problem, I'd give it a shot.

In the meantime, if I can get that darn PDF conversion to work...


----------



## Ken Puls (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there,

I haven't used Microsoft's PDF tool, as it didn't exist in 97-2003. My personal preference is to install PDFCreator. It installs as a printer, and you are off and running. If you just need to get your PDF's going, this may be one way of solving it, although it would probably be preferable to get the MS version fixed somehow.

As for getting 2003 back... Microsoft doesn't officially support multiple versions of Office on one machine. You can install both with minor issues, though, (iirc the help files had some problems, but that's all I recall.) The thing is that you should install the 2003 version BEFORE you install the 2007 version. If your PC came with 2007 pre-installed, you may have issues doing that.

The other really irritating thing is that every time you open a different version of Word or Access, it needs to reinstall some components in order to run correctly. Word can be fixed with a registry key change, but Access can't. So if you are going to go that route, it may be best to just uninstall 2007 and install 2003.

To be clear, I'm not recommending you either path here, just trying to advise you of some potential issues.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The MS Add-In for Office 2007 does not put an Icon on the screen as such (for me at least), but if installed and you Save-As, one of the options is PDF.

If works perfectly.


----------



## steviey (Oct 18, 2007)

Have anyone encountered any problem with this pdf/xps add on?

tried to use word 2007 to create a pdf just now. got error message that goes something like 'the export failed due to unexpected error'. Read a couple of forum and I still can't get any solution.

is there anyone who can help?


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

See attached word doc for steps. The last picture shows how to add it to the quickaccess toolbar (mine is greyed out because it has already been added). Please reply with questions.


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Christine!
Did U tried to "print word documents to PDF"? (using as printer Acrobat Distiler).
I convert my docs to pdf this way works well all the time!
Hope it will help U to!
Good Luck!


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that option is only available when Acrobat Professional is installed. I could be wrong on this.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think what is the OP (Original Poster) is missing is the PDFMaker toolbar. Did you install Acrobat Standard or Professional on the new PC?


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

To add the Acrobat ribbon after Professional has been installed can be done by managing the Com add-in's.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aye but Christine would have to install it first though.


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes I'm talking about Acrobat Profesional at work I'm using the 5th at home 8
from my preactice that buttons are dissponible only when is instaled Proffesional version of the acrobat, cause it use Acrobat Distiler in fact!


----------

